# Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!



## type_o (14. April 2015)

*Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Hi@ All, 

ich will hier KEINE Rechtsberatung! 
Wer würde einem solchen Schreiben Glauben schenken? 
Man schaue sich nur die Gestaltung des Schreibens an! 
Was steht da alles oben, obwohl es unten hin sollte!?! 
Bitte, fallt auf sowas nicht rein! 
Ich habe seit zwei Jahren nix mehr mit GMX, bzw. 1&1 Mail Media zu tun! 

@ All: bitte genau den Umstand prüfen und erstmal nicht zahlen! 
Dies dient nur zur Info! Keine Rechtsberatung!!! 
Will nur wissen: Wer schenkt einem solchen Schreiben Glauben? 

MfG type_o


----------



## NatokWa (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Kriege sowas praktisch täglich ..... und noch viel Plumper ..... also kein Einzelfall ....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Da du dort scheinbar schon mal Kunde warst, kann dies womöglich ernst gemeint sein, auch wenn es ein Fehler oder oder gar betrug ist.
Ich würde sicherheitshalber an 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH schrieben, auch wenn es nur dazu dient sie darüber zu informieren das mit ihren Namen betrug begangen wird.
Wenn es betrug ist würde ich damit zur Polizei gehen.


----------



## True Monkey (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Ich will dich ja nicht beunruhigen.

Aber das ist ein renommiertes Inkassounternehmen das nur wasserdichte Titel aufkauft.
http://www.bid-coburg.de/
Da hat gegen dich jemand einen Titel erwirkt und an das Inkassounternehmen verkauft.

Da hast du wahrscheinlich im Vorfeld mal etwas nicht richtig wahrgenommen .
Die Ankündigung zur Vollstreckung haben sie wahrscheinlich ganz hinten an einer Werbung drangehängt in der Hoffnung das man es übersieht.

Und wenn du jetzt nicht zahlst machst du genau das was das Inkassounternehmen will.
Da die nicht verpflichtet dich daran zu erinnern warten die erstmal x Jahre und kommen dann .....zahlen mußt du eh und je später du zahlst umso besser für die.

Sie haben ja 30 Jahre Zeit


----------



## type_o (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Zur Info: ich habe ALLE austehenden Beträge seit Jahren bezahlt! 
Ich bin mit 1&1 im Klaren! Keine Schulden oder Ähnliches! 
Und nochmal: Keine Beratung!!! 
Ich habe keine Schulden! 
Das Aussehen des Schreibens ist komisch!!! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Amon (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Ich würde aber dich vorsichtshalber mal einen Anwalt kontaktieren. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## type_o (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Keine Rechtsberatung! 
Ich mach das alles schon! 
Frage: Wer fällt auf solche Schreiben rein? 
Man, schaut es Euch doch mal an! Da stimmt nix!
ABZOCKE!


----------



## rabe08 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

@True Monkey: nein, einen Titel brauchst Du nicht. 

@type-o: Was stimmt nicht an dem schreiben? Ich finde auf den ersten Blick nichts.


----------



## derP4computer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Du kannst ja mal deine Nummer eingeben: https://www.bid-coburg.de/schuldnerportal/


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Das kann alles mögliche sein und muss keine "Abzocke" sein. Es kann auch sein, dass jemand Deinen Namen nur missbraucht hat - das ist mir passiert: da hat einer nen PayPal-Account aufgemacht mit meinem Namen und Adresse und einer Freemail-Email-Adresse, die er selber erstellt hatte - denn man muss sich nicht richtig identifizieren, wenn man einen Account anlegt: es reicht, dass das angegebene Konto für eine Testüberweisung funktioniert.

Von diesem Account wusste ich nix, bis dann mal ein Schreiben eines Anwalts kam, der für PayPal Forderungen einholt - weil das Konto, das angeblich mir gehörte, im Minus war. Ich hab das dann geschildert, dass ich gar keinen Account habe und die email-Adresse auch nicht kenne, und mir wurde dann geglaubt und die Sache fallengelassen. Ich vermute, die haben dann gecheckt, dass die email-Adresse in Ungarn und das Konto aus Polen stammte oder so was...     Paypal nimmt solche Fälle, in denen sie auf einer Forderung sitzen bleiben, aber halt in Kauf, weil es aus deren Rechnung wohl immer noch billiger für die ist als ein verlässlichen Ident-Verfahren beim Eröffnen eines Kontos durchzuführen.


----------



## Amon (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Naja, mal sehen ob der TO auch von abzocke spricht wenn ein Schreiben vom zuständigen Amtsgericht kommt, die sehen ja auch immer so komisch aus.


----------



## keinnick (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Ich frage mich, warum man hier nen Thread aufmacht statt die Sache mit denen in 2 Minuten am Telefon zu klären. Ganz offenkundig läuft da ein Inkassoverfahren (ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht). Das würde ich aus der Welt schaffen wollen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Das Schreiben ist in der für Inkasso Unternehmen üblichen Weise verfasst.
Wenn er jetzt nicht reagiert, kommt irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher - so einfach ist die Welt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man hier nen Thread aufmacht statt die Sache mit denen in 2 Minuten am Telefon zu klären. [...]



Bewusst oder unbewusst wollte der TE eine Bestätigung des Forums bezüglich seines Verdachts, dass es sich um eine Fälschung handelt.
Da man dies hier mehrheitlich so nicht bestätigen möchte, beunruhigt dies den TE verständlicherweise, weil er von einem klaren Tenor seines Standpunktes ausgegangen ist.
Der Thread ist prinzipiell gerechtfertigt, da es wie mit Phishing-Mails vergleichbar ist, wovon hier auch des öfters gewarnt wird, sogar auf der Main wenn sie täuschend echt sind.

Ich persönlich hätte dieses schreiben sehr ernst genommen, und würde nach hacken.


----------



## Amon (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Der Unterschied ist ja dass er das Schreiben AUF PAPIER bekommen hat. Bei einer Mail würde ich das auch ignorieren aber wenn das als Brief kommt is mal voll Achtung angesagt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Ja stimmt, ein Brief nehme ich prinzipiell schon mal grundsätzlich ernster als eine E-Mail.
Natürlich darf man nicht verschweigen das Betrüger auch via Brief agieren.


----------



## Amon (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Schon klar, das streite ich ha auch nicht ab. Aber wenn man so etwas bekommt sollte man schon mal eben zum Anwalt gehen und dem das vorlegen. Oder halt einfach mal beim Absender anrufen und fragen was da denn los ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Anwalt kostet was, daher würde ich lieber zur Polizei gehen


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7324946 schrieb:
			
		

> Anwalt kostet was, daher würde ich lieber zur Polizei gehen



Die hauen Dir das Ding links und rechts um die Ohren, wenn es nicht eindeutig Betrug ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Hast ja Glück, dass du nicht Inkasso-Moscow an der Backe hast.  Die würden nämlich mal freundlich mit dem Baseballschläger an der Tür klopfen und keine Briefe schicken.


----------



## highspeedpingu (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Das Schreiben ist echt! Und... *der Zug ist abgefahren* - die wollen *kein Geld erschleichen*, sondern aus einem *bereits vorliegenden Titel eintreiben*. Wenn man solche Schreiben einfach wegwirft, kommt halt der Gerichtsvollzieher.


----------



## Joselman (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Damit ist die Frage des TE doch beantwortet, wie man sieht fallen hier alle drauf rein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*



			
				type_o schrieb:
			
		

> Man schaue sich nur die Gestaltung des Schreibens an!
> [...]
> Das Aussehen des Schreibens ist komisch!!!
> [...]
> Man, schaut es Euch doch mal an! Da stimmt nix!


Ich würde gerne erfahren, was daran genau falsch sein soll, hast du denn Erfahrung wie dies aussehen soll/muss ?
Und bitte keine allgemeinen subjektiven eindrücke, handfeste hinweise wären deutlich besser.


			
				type_o schrieb:
			
		

> @ All: *bitte genau den Umstand prüfen* und erstmal nicht zahlen!


Genau das ist es was wir von dir erwarten, nach deinen Beiträgen willst du es von vorne hinein nicht wahrhaben und verzichtest auf eine Überprüfung, das ist was ich an der Sache nicht verstehe.


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7325981 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne erfahren, was daran genau falsch sein soll, hast du denn Erfahrung wie dies aussehen soll/muss ?
> Und bitte keine allgemeinen subjektiven eindrücke, handfeste hinweise wären deutlich besser.



Ich muss zwar gestehen, ich hatte noch nie etwas mit Inkassoschreiben zu tun, aber an sich sieht das ganze relativ "anständig" aus. Bis auf diesen exorbitanten Gebrauch von Ausrufezeichen, das wirkt auf mich ziemlich unseriös wenn hinter jedem dritten Satz "!!!" steht. Ist das bei Inkassoschreiben etwa üblich?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*

Guck mal hier, gleicher Fall:

Inkasso-Abzocke? - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Das Schreiben ist echt! Und... *der Zug ist abgefahren* - die wollen *kein Geld erschleichen*, sondern aus einem *bereits vorliegenden Titel eintreiben*. Wenn man solche Schreiben einfach wegwirft, kommt halt der Gerichtsvollzieher.



Wer bei sowas einfach blind überweist ist ebenso dumm 
Man setzt sich zuerst mit, in diesem Fall 1&1, in Verbindung und erkundigt sich.

Nur weil etwas echt aussieht, ist es noch lange nicht echt


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wann hören Die endlich auf? Abzocke!*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer bei sowas einfach blind überweist ist ebenso dumm
> Man setzt sich zuerst mit, in diesem Fall 1&1, in Verbindung und erkundigt sich.
> 
> Nur weil etwas echt aussieht, ist es noch lange nicht echt


 Eben - man kann theoretisch auch zB ein Schreiben wg. eines Knöllchens vom Amt einfach "fälschen" und als Kto-Nummer dann seine eigene angeben oder so was...  Aber wenn es eben nicht nur eine Rechnung oder "Mahnung" ist, sondern schon Inkasso, und dann auch noch als Brief, dann muss man aktiv werden. Und damit ist nicht "blind zahlen" gemeint, außer man weiß selber, dass man den Betrag wirklich schuldet


----------

